# 21st Annual Aaron Banks United States Open Karate/Tae Kwon Do Championships



## Edgar (Apr 24, 2004)

Where:	Fighthouse, 122 W. 27th Street 2nd floor
            (between 6th and 7th Ave.), Manhattan, NY
             Phone: (212) 807-9202 (Sifu Peggy Chau)

When:  Sunday, May 23rd, 2004
          Registration: 10 AM  12:55 PM
          Tournament begins promptly at 1:00 PM

For further details contact:	Great Grand Master Aaron Banks (718) 897-4468
or visit http://www.greatgrandmasterbanks.com


----------

